
Win32 Assembly Programming Using RosAsm - userbinator
http://sebastien.kirche.free.fr/rosasm_mirror/RosAsm/applications/YeoHhs/geocities/index_geo.htm
======
userbinator
IMHO RosAsm was one of the more innovative assemblers available --- it came
with a pretty full-featured IDE that also had a pseudo-intelligent
disassembler, and allowed embedding the source code into the binary itself.
Its syntax departs from the traditional one-instruction-per-line and feels
somewhat more high-level.

Sadly it seems you can only find remnants of it and its history with Google,
and more may still be around, but just not easily found.

